# Border Crossing Question



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

We will be driving to Mexico this fall, crossing at either Laredo or Eagle Pass. We will be bringing our dog and enough prescription meds to last my wife and I six months. My question is: Do we have to use the "Something to Declare" lane due to the dog/meds?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Not so sure about the dog, but if the meds are narcotics, yes.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Make sure you have the prescriptions from the docor or the vet with you.


----------

